# Rock / No Rock



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, lets get this out in the open. 

Does your on site topsoil when spread contain wheelbarrows of rocks football size and smaller?

Do you excavate and find rocks larger than a 25" TV in numbers more than 50% of the time?

In your excavations do you run into large rocks or ledge 50% of the time.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Okay, lets get this out in the open.
> Ok lets.
> Does your on site topsoil when spread contain wheelbarrows of rocks football size and smaller? Usually yes
> Do you excavate and find rocks larger than a 25" TV in numbers more than 50% of the time? I'd say 80% of the time
> ...


Yes more often than not we're dealing with excessive rocks and ledge, but they say "Thats New England"


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

what's a rock?


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Sand,Sand and more Sand. Most of the topsoil around here is just black sand.


----------



## Duff (Apr 4, 2006)

Here in central Mass you can't take a spoonfull without hitting rock. I've built 400' of stonewall on my property and I only have to scrap the surface to get more stone.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Around here, we have more rocks than dirt. If you get into a old farm field most of the rocks were picked out by the farmers. So the topsoil is decent. If you get into a wooded area, the top layer is nothing but 3-4ft thick of rocks. Ranging is size from basketballs to volkswagons. This is all thanks to the glaciers years ago. Underneath the surface is rock is clay and hard pan. This contains many many rocks that range in sizes from softballs to beachballs. It makes it very hard to grade. Usually after I grade up a lot with the dozer, I end up bury the rocks onsite or hauling at least a load or 2 out.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

denick said:


> Okay, lets get this out in the open.
> 
> Does your on site topsoil when spread contain wheelbarrows of rocks football size and smaller?
> 
> ...


 
in litchfield always, famington valley mostly clay & high water tables.
central CT hit & miss, though i fnd plainville to be sandy & southington clay rock & water.. just a local spin from a fellow nutmegger.

ray


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

We have it all in NJ. Solid ledge that a 12,000 Hdraulic hammer cant even scratch, Ledge rock that you can hammer and turns into 2 1/2" stone, Sand, topsoil, clay, clay with round rock from baseball to bascket ball size, sand with round rock the size of a small car.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Up in MN it's either sand or topsoil....really really nice topsoil! We've stripped 10ft of it in spots on some of our jobs, simply because the contractor that built the road before us didn't have anywhere to go with it. Down here in St.Louis I don't think these people know what topsoil is....I imagine they'd point you to a wal-mart garden center where the bags of potting soil are stacked yay-high!


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Around here, we have more rocks than dirt. If you get into a old farm field most of the rocks were picked out by the farmers. So the topsoil is decent. If you get into a wooded area, the top layer is nothing but 3-4ft thick of rocks. Ranging is size from basketballs to volkswagons. This is all thanks to the glaciers years ago. Underneath the surface is rock is clay and hard pan. This contains many many rocks that range in sizes from softballs to beachballs. It makes it very hard to grade. Usually after I grade up a lot with the dozer, I end up bury the rocks onsite or hauling at least a load or 2 out.


Rino,

Burry Rock?  If you have the room, Stock Pile it and sell the stuff. If its small its by the yard, if its large its by the boulder. Have you eve seen how much a landscap yard gets for those rocks and all they do is place them on a pallet:thumbup: I am in the process of making an area to stock pile stuff like that.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

statement retracted


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Digger1799 said:


> Rino,
> 
> Burry Rock?  If you have the room, Stock Pile it and sell the stuff. If its small its by the yard, if its large its by the boulder. Have you eve seen how much a landscap yard gets for those rocks and all they do is place them on a pallet:thumbup: I am in the process of making an area to stock pile stuff like that.


Actually, we sometimes do sell it, if we have time. Some of the nice white and pink ones we sell to a local nursey. We get $200 a load or we trade it off for 2 loads or topsoil. Either way, we charge the homeowner $150 a load to haul them out.


----------

